# Male German Blue Ram does not go to fertilize the eggs



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I have a pair of young German Blue Ram.
I know it is a pair since Richard (GBR GURU) told me it is pair and I know it is a pair from experience.

The female is laying eggs . But the male does not go to fertilize the eggs. The female tries to court him but he just swim over them above (3 cm above) the eggs.






Do you have any idea? Is it because it is a young male?

Thanks


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

i find that a lot of the man made strains of M. ramirezi have a hard time spawning at first; they may be too young as well, in which case the male probably isn't fertile enough to fertilize the eggs yet. Or maybe they just don't deem that the tank is safe enough for breeding. It's hard to say, but if you really want to breed them, do a large water change and feed some live/frozen foods, and they should have at it early the next morning. It still may take them a few tries to get the hang of it though.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone selingl wild GBR these days? I heard they are just as beautiful.



BelieveInBlue said:


> i find that a lot of the man made strains of M. ramirezi have a hard time spawning at first; they may be too young as well, in which case the male probably isn't fertile enough to fertilize the eggs yet. Or maybe they just don't deem that the tank is safe enough for breeding. It's hard to say, but if you really want to breed them, do a large water change and feed some live/frozen foods, and they should have at it early the next morning. It still may take them a few tries to get the hang of it though.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

The GBR is a man made strain; the wild type is simply called a blue ram.

Charles at Canadianaquatics has some blue rams left i think. Not certain if they're wild caught or not, but they have the wild colouration. Drop him a pm if you're interested. They're not as colourful as the man made strains, but still I find them to be much nicer. Plus, without all that inbreeding, they tend to be hardier, last longer, and are better at raising fry.


----------

